# Warwoman WMA



## mattakinbimwalker (Jan 2, 2011)

I've already got deer this year so I still have meat in the freezer. I hunted yesterday in North GA to try and get one more before the year is out but the rain had them in their beds.

Is Warwoman WMA worth the drive from Atlanta to try and get one more deer? I know this country is beautiful but steep. The beauty of the mountains would be well worth the trip. I am not going for hogs or bear...just a doe or a buck. 

Would you give Warwoman WMA a try? I would be going on the 8th and the 9th.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 2, 2011)

Search for warwoman, you'll find answers. I've hunted there a few times. Given other resources / places to hunt, I wouldn't make the trip for the unlikely chance of getting something there. Mho.


----------



## tah1982 (Jan 2, 2011)

mattakinbimwalker said:


> I've already got deer this year so I still have meat in the freezer. I hunted yesterday in North GA to try and get one more before the year is out but the rain had them in their beds.
> 
> Is Warwoman WMA worth the drive from Atlanta to try and get one more deer? I know this country is beautiful but steep. The beauty of the mountains would be well worth the trip. I am not going for hogs or bear...just a doe or a buck.
> 
> Would you give Warwoman WMA a try? I would be going on the 8th and the 9th.



I would go for the hogs or bear. Not a lot of deer up there. I'm thinking of going up there to hunt a little and maybe fish the dh.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 2, 2011)

have seen some big buck sign there but have only seen 2 does in the last 4 years. Finally seen a hog last hunt at 6 am standing in middle of road, I honestly did not try to run him over either no matter what anyone says................................you know them things can run about 20-25 mph


----------



## buckshot4:13 (Jan 3, 2011)

Been there a few times.  If you werent interested in a hog or bear then i wouldnt make the trip. but it is a pretty place and ought to make a good adventure.  give it a try you never know. cant kill'em from the couch


----------



## huntrat (Jan 10, 2011)

i went up there for the late season deer,bear,hog hunt this past weekend.  awesome place.  i saw alot of sign but no animals except some turkeys on sunday morning.  i remember reading an article on hunting hogs at warwoman during the small game season.  as i recall the guys in the article were hunting with 22 mags.  i was wanting to re read the article but i cant find the issue anywhere.  i think it was jan or feb 2010.  does anyone know how to look up old issues.  thanks for any help.


----------

